# Kayak Anchor Trolley



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello all,

First of all I would like to say thank you to all of those people that are part of OGF! This is my first post but this website has opened me up to fishing possibilities in central Ohio that I would have never considered! It really ia amazing what you can learn just from reading the forums so thank you all! 

Now, I own a Potomac Catalyst 100 and I love to fish out of it. However, last summer I did some fishing in some of the nearby reservoirs and felt that the experience was lacking something...I had no clue what an anchor trolley was. So, long story short, I would really like to make an anchor trolley for my yak! does anyone have any tips and tricks on anchor trolleys or kayak fishing in general please share! I am very inexperienced with kayak fishing and I would love to hear what some of the more seasoned guys on here have to say.

Thanks ya'll


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Under "General Discussions" there is a "canoes and kayaks" section with lots of good information.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Black & Decker Cordless Drill
Bass Pro Kayak Anchor
Bass Pro Anchor Trolley


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Shoot. Thanks guys. Like I said this is my first post so excuse my misplaced thread! Lol


----------



## Vwslayer (Oct 30, 2013)

Google anchor trolley!


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I bought the 36.95 cabelas anchor, comes with an o-ring and an extra piece of nylon rope to make your trolley! Also has extra clips for front and back. It has very clear instructions how to rig it. 

That being said, only used it once (anchor and trolley) all summer, but being able to unclip it from the back made for a very convenient dragging / towing rope. I fished a lot upstream and floated back, when I come to a fast section too low to paddle up, I just jumped out unclipped the thing from the back and towed the kayak behind me till I got where I could jump back in.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

lukejhoward said:


> Shoot. Thanks guys. Like I said this is my first post so excuse my misplaced thread! Lol


Don't worry about misplacing your post. A lot of us chat about kayaking within this forum. This is what I did to my kayak.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Grapnel-Anchor-Kit/product/10205177/

http://www.basspro.com/Kayak-Anchor-Trolley-Kit/product/11082605010036/


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

kayakmac said:


> That being said, only used it once (anchor and trolley) all summer, but being able to unclip it from the back made for a very convenient dragging / towing rope. I fished a lot upstream and floated back, when I come to a fast section too low to paddle up, I just jumped out unclipped the thing from the back and towed the kayak behind me till I got where I could jump back in.


You need a buoy upon that anchor rope.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I added a quick disconnect cleat so you can disconnect very fast. I got one of those you zig zag the anchor line thru to secure. After I had the line trolleyed to the back I just hoisted the anchor up and secured it to move around while it was still at the rear of the yak.


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies guys. Obviously I have never had hands on experience with an anchor trolley so I don't really understand HOW it works. I understand why people use them but if anyone could explain a step by step process of what exactly happens when you drop anchor and you are operating the anchor trolley, that would be awesome. Does the trolley need to be secured when the anchor is dropped? Also, how do you ensure that the length of rope for the anchor is correct (as in "just right" for the depth that you are anchoring)?


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Youtube anchor trolley and then you'll understand. The main advantage of an anchor trolley represents the ability of being able to connect and release the anchor quickly. That is why you want an anchor rope with a buoy so that your anchor can easily be found after releasing. Sometimes fisherman release the anchor to fish a spot just out of their reach only to return for the anchor later. The quick release mechanism or clip is also essential within currents that can cause problems or even knock the kayaker out of his/her boat.

Q.) Does the trolley need to be secured when the anchor is dropped?
A.) It's bolted to your kayak 

Q.) Also, how do you ensure that the length of rope for the anchor is correct (as in "just right" for the depth that you are anchoring)?
A.) I'm still trying to figure that out. I've been tying loops in my rope to shorten it.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

It is very simple your sitting in the middle of your kayak but you would like your anchor to be at the bow or stern. A kayak against that is secured with an anchor in the middle is prone to capsize. 

So what I have is a rope that is a continuos loop through the front and rear handles of my kayak, actually I have clips on the front and back handles that the rope runs through. In the middle of this continuous loop is a metal ring. 

I decide to anchor The anchor rope is threaded through the metal ring so that when I am letting out anchor it is just like dropping it over the side but the rope is going down through the metal ring. Next I grab the anchor trolley ropes and push / pull until the ring is at the back or the front of the kayak. I then secure the anchor around a quick disconnect cleat. You are now anchored and the kayak will be in a straight line with the current or wind instead of broadside to it!!!

A heavy wind on a lake can push bait fish up against the shore I used this in that condition. 

If your primarily lake fishing you may not want an anchor trolley! Simply run your anchor rope through the back handle and secure up high when you start. Then your ready when you want to anchor just insecure the line and let the anchor out until your on bottom plus a little and secure!

The anchor trolley really is just so you can anchor from bow or stern, also u don't have to have an anchor hanging out of the water from the back of your yak when your not using it if u have a trolley!


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

thank you all for the detailed replies! Just so I have this clear....I am on a budget and I would like to keep my trolley system simple. Could I just run the trolley loop through 2 carabiners at the bow and stern instead of using two pulleys? So the rig would basically be an o ring, rope, and 2 carabiners secured at the bow and stern. Then I would buy a zig zag cleat, 3 lb dumbbell, a float, and additional rope for the anchor. Good?


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

lukejhoward said:


> thank you all for the detailed replies! Just so I have this clear....I am on a budget and I would like to keep my trolley system simple. Could I just run the trolley loop through 2 carabiners at the bow and stern instead of using two pulleys? So the rig would basically be an o ring, rope, and 2 carabiners secured at the bow and stern. Then I would buy a zig zag cleat, 3 lb dumbbell, a float, and additional rope for the anchor. Good?


I just created a trolley like this just a few weeks ago. 550 paracord and a carabineer is all that I have on mine. It hasn't been tested yet though.


Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Also, does the trolley cord itself need to be secured when the anchor is dropped? Obviously the anchor needs to be secured using a zig zag or standard cleat but does the trolley cord need to be zig zag cleated while in use?


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

What you described with the two carabiner's is exactly how I have mine rigged no pulleys. No only secure the anchor! You have it!!!


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Anchor trolley installed!!!! This weather isn't really helping my chances of getting it out to test it too soon though...

On a side note, it seems like it will work great and all of the parts were really cheap! I would recommend this simple design to anyone that is looking into getting an anchor trolley set up on their kayak. It's just 2 pad eyes, 2 carabiners, a length of utility cord (50 ft of cord at Home Depot for $2!), a metal ring, and another carabiner (for clipping in the anchor line).


----------

